# Markham Shrimp Talk?



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi, I think we have enough people keeping shrimps in this side of the town, would anyone be interested in some small/informal shrimp talks? We can start small and see how it goes. You don't need to be from Markham, it's just that if I'm to pick a place I'd be biased and it will be in Markham.

I'm thinking about finding a Tim Horton and people just buy a coffee and talk about shrimps. No need to pre-register but I'd like to know if there's interest. Maybe after a while when guys and gals are more familiar with each other, someone will be willing to open their place for the meetings.

I talked to Frank about a week ago asking him if he can convince Kim so we can gather in Kim's Nature. He was interested but he was busy moving and settling down in the new job, he said he will ask Kim when things aren't as crazy for him.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I think having it at a star bucks is better, cuz then ppl can bring in their tablets or laptops to share links and photos. They've got free wifi and americanos.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I think having it at a star bucks is better, cuz then ppl can bring in their tablets or laptops to share links and photos. They've got free wifi and americanos.


Great idea. I agree internet access is a big plus.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

We already have 5 members showing interest, do you guys think weekday evening is better or weekend? I prefer weekday evenings, say Wednesday or Thursday evening.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I think having it at a star bucks is better, cuz then ppl can bring in their tablets or laptops to share links and photos. They've got free wifi and americanos.


Less ghetto too. LOL!!

Too bad Markham is so far away.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Mcdonalds have free wifi too!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Great, 8 are interested and 2 live in the wrong place (jk).

I think either McDonalds or Starbucks are fine, McDonalds are probably better because they have bigger tables, I think most startbucks only have small tables. Also, if anyone gets hungry, big mac is on standby.

Let's give it a few more days so more people can see this before, then we'll get more details. Also, feel free to add any suggestion on the format, venue, ... etc. Not sure if we're doing swap and buy but you're welcome to deal with others at the same time since we're meeting up anyway.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

randy said:


> Great, 8 are interested and *2 live in the wrong place (jk).*


 Well, I'd be interested once I get some time to come back to the GTA


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Darkblade48 said:


> Well, I'd be interested once I get some time to come back to the GTA


If you are coming back from Kyoto, make sure you bring some nice shrimps back ;-)


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

randy said:


> If you are coming back from Kyoto, make sure you bring some nice shrimps back ;-)


I have too much other stuff to bring back 

Also, my return flight has a 2 layovers, so I'd be too stressed out anyway


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Darkblade48 said:


> I have too much other stuff to bring back
> 
> Also, my return flight has a 2 layovers, so I'd be too stressed out anyway


Remember, nothing takes high priority than shrimps


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

randy said:


> Remember, nothing takes high priority than shrimps


For me, plants do


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Fwiw, a Thursday evening would work best for me, I happen to have to drive from Mississauga to Markham every second Thursday to attend a pain clinic I go to. But that's just me, I know. At least it would save me the gas for a separate trip, with the price these days, I'm becoming more and more reluctant to fire up the engine unless I must.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I work afternoons so I won't be able to make it on a week night.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> For me, plants do


if you get caught by custom, the plants will get confiscate and you will be on the black list :O


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

It will be hard to accommodate everyone, but if we happen to pick a time you can't come, don't feel left out. Let's give it a few more days to see if we get more interested members. 

@matti2uude: maybe we can have one in weekend or alternate, we'll see how it goes and go with most people's choice on time and place.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> if you get caught by custom, the plants will get confiscate and you will be on the black list :O


I have no intention of bringing back plants either


----------

